# Bootproblem: schwarzer Bildschirm nach Windowslogo



## Rasenkantenstein (19. August 2006)

Hallo!

Seit kurzem meint mein Rechner nicht mehr richtig booten zu müssen: Beim Anschalten läuft bis zum Windows-Logo alles paletti, dann, wenn normalerweise Windows booten müsste, kommt ein schwarzer Bildschirm und nichts passiert. Das merkwürdige ist, dass so nach 2-5 Resets Windows doch irgendwann mal bootet. 
Eingeleitet wurde das ganzen, nachdem ich mit Bootvis mal den Systemstart optimieren wollte.

Ich habe WindowsXP, auf dem neusten Updatestand; CHKDSK habe ich genauso ausgeführt wie die Systemherstellung - ohne Erfolg.


----------

